
JQuery's John Resig is self publishing a book on GraphQL - rmason
https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/854440649717944320
======
rmason
Here's the tweet where he said he was going ahead after over a 1000 responses:

[https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/854458060810702849](https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/854458060810702849)

